# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Maker Faire, event created by Make magazine

## Airicist

Website - makerfaire.com

youtube.com/makerfaire

facebook.com/makerfaire

twitter.com/makerfaire

instagram.com/makerfaire

Maker Faire on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire 2014: A Drone's Eye View

 Published on May 18, 2014




> 3D Robotics shot incredible footage of Maker Faire Bay Area 2014 all weekend long, using their IRIS autonomous aerial vehicle. Check out the video they produced from their footage. Thank you 3D Robotics!
> DISCLAIMER:
> Professional pilot above closed course. Do not perform hobby flights above crowded areas.
> Before attempting any hobby-grade flight, check all current FAA guidelines for UAV flight regulations.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 22, 2014




> Adam Savage describes the growth of Maker Faire, the inspiration he's found it its exhibits, the ultimate project he's never built, and his thoughts on Arduino and Raspberry Pi. All while riding inside a metallic, fire-breathing dragon.

----------


## Airicist

Day 2 Maker Faire Highlights

 Published on May 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Best of Maker Faire 2014 

 Published on May 21, 2014




> TechRadar invites you to explore some of the weirdest and wildest tech we found at this year's Maker Faire.

----------


## Airicist

Building up to Maker Faire: Shawn Thorsson's ED-209

----------


## Airicist

Bay Area Maker Faire 2014: Fiesta Hall and Arc Attack 

 Published on Jun 9, 2014




> Fiesta Hall is totally dedicated to low light and no light exhibits during the Bay Area Maker Faire and provides an excellent opportunity for makers that love LEDs and Tesla Coils to strut their stuff.

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire Tokyo 2014 in 14 Minutes 

Uploaded on Nov 26, 2014




> Maker Faire Tokyo 2014 was held on November 23-24 at Tokyo Big Sight.

----------


## Airicist

Istanbul Mini Maker Faire
November 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire Tokyo 2014 : 5min Recap - Makers & Dale Dougherty Interviews 

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> Maker Faire Tokyo 2014?2014.11.23-24 @Tokyo Big Sight

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire Tokyo 2015 - Official Digest

Published on Sep 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

World Maker Faire New York 2015

Streamed live on Sep 26, 2015




> Saturday:
> 9:45 am – Welcome to Maker Faire!
> 11:00am – 3D Printing Village
> 12:00pm – Learn to Solder
> 3:00pm – Science Avenue
> 4:00pm – Power Racing
> 5:00pm – Autonomous Power Racing 
> 5:30pm – Life-Sized Mousetrap
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Power Racing

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> Autonomous Power Racing at Maker Faire New York 2015.

----------

